# New to the Sunshine Coast, Queensland



## Annabel Candy (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, there are so many Brits here it is like Spain here. Most amazingly of all, some of these expats don't like it. We moved here in November and we love it. I'm writing a blog about our experiences.

(Snip Duplicate of other post)


----------



## Sono (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Annabel, I would love to hear about how you find the sunshine coast. That is where we are planning to move. My husband and I actually considered costa rica and panama...we think the jungle would be better for when we retire.  Please share anything that might help with the relocation.


----------



## Annabel Candy (Mar 15, 2009)

*The Sunshine Coast*

We love it! Perfect weather, though very hot in summer, even more so than Costa Rica. Beautiful clean beaches, heaps of wonderful nature, hills, rivers, birds and great amenities like libraries, playgrounds. I think we will save Central America for a possible retirement option now. It didn't work for us with the schools for our kids but as a part-time retirement option it would be fun if you are really ready to live in the jungle with nothing going on. Email again if you want more details. There are some good local newspapers like The Sunshine Coast Daily and The Noosa Journal and you can check my blog too. Best wishes, Annabel Candy



Sono said:


> Hi Annabel, I would love to hear about how you find the sunshine coast. That is where we are planning to move. My husband and I actually considered costa rica and panama...we think the jungle would be better for when we retire.  Please share anything that might help with the relocation.


----------



## Sono (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey again annabel. How do I access your blog?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Sono said:


> Hey again annabel. How do I access your blog?


If you go to Annabels profile (right click on her user name to open in a new tab or window) and then click on contact info her website is there. 

If a member has a website then that's usually how you can find it. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Annabel Candy (Mar 15, 2009)

*Annabel Candy In the Hot Spot Blog*



Sono said:


> Hey again annabel. How do I access your blog?


As karen says, just click on my profile and you will find a link to it. Or you can do a google search. Thanks Karen! Sorry I didn't reply sooner. I was down at Noosa Main Beach watching the surf festival. Gorgeous day, and heaps of people in town but tiny waves. Still, the pro-surfers manage to ride them and it's great watching. Very sad about the oil leak off Brisbane. Apparently beaches are closed south of Peregian about 15km south of us. Terrible. I suppose it is possible it will affect our Noosa beaches too but I think the clean up is being done very fast and hopefully there will be no lasting effect. Best wishes, Annabel


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

Annabel Candy said:


> As karen says, just click on my profile and you will find a link to it. Or you can do a google search. Thanks Karen! Sorry I didn't reply sooner. I was down at Noosa Main Beach watching the surf festival. Gorgeous day, and heaps of people in town but tiny waves. Still, the pro-surfers manage to ride them and it's great watching. Very sad about the oil leak off Brisbane. Apparently beaches are closed south of Peregian about 15km south of us. Terrible. I suppose it is possible it will affect our Noosa beaches too but I think the clean up is being done very fast and hopefully there will be no lasting effect. Best wishes, Annabel


I am planning on going to the Sunshine Coast as well as my fiance lives just west of Noosa. I was there in May and can tell you it is a beautiful area.


----------



## bebby (May 29, 2009)

Hello Annabel Candy! 
I just wanna say hi and say how envious I am 
that you are there ....
I am originally a sunshine coaster and I have lived 11 years in Germany... Although I am flying back home (forever) in November 2009, The time goes so slow and the organising of visas etc... is just painful ....
Oh I can´t wait to be back there....
I do hope you are loving it there and wish you well!
Regards bebby ​


Annabel Candy said:


> Wow, there are so many Brits here it is like Spain here. Most amazingly of all, some of these expats don't like it. We moved here in November and we love it. I'm writing a blog about our experiences.
> 
> (Snip Duplicate of other post)


----------



## Annabel Candy (Mar 15, 2009)

*Updated info from the Sunshine Coast*

Thanks Bebby! I love it here in Noosa.

I'm updating my blog two or three times a week and there's a lot of useful information about life here here. Some photos of a typical winters day (we're playing in the water), a story about how I got robbed and the famous leech attack in the hinterland so hopefully it will give people an idea of what life's like here. 

Check out In the Hot Spot as I'd love to hear your comments and also know what people are interested in.

Thanks again and good luck with all your travel plans!

Annabel


----------



## bebby (May 29, 2009)

Thats great, although I am still reading it - what I have read is funny apart from the beach scenario... Thanks for recommending your story to me... 
Just makes me more chompy at the bit to get back for those cold winters (lol)...Will be soooo happy to leave Germany (here there is no swimming or wading in Winter)
I alsways loved Noosa even back when I moved to the coast back in 1987...
Take care...bebby​


Annabel Candy said:


> Thanks Bebby! I love it here in Noosa.
> 
> I'm updating my blog two or three times a week and there's a lot of useful information about life here here. Some photos of a typical winters day (we're playing in the water), a story about how I got robbed and the famous leech attack in the hinterland so hopefully it will give people an idea of what life's like here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annabel Candy (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Bebby,

Glad you enjoyed the blog. It's written to give people who are thinking about living here on the Sunshine Coast or coming here a few insider tips. I definitely hope you can learn from my mistakes and avoid being attacked by leeches and robbed! 

Please do post a comment on the blog itself too as it's great to have a record of your feedback there.

Many thanks and good luck with all your travel plans!

Annabel


----------



## Gavash (May 9, 2011)

Hi!
We have got a visa 475 for Queensland and have to choose a regional place to live in Queensland other than Brisbane and Gold Coast. Can anyone advice us which place is 
good for us - Crians, Sunshine Coast, Townsville ? ? My husband is a mechanical engineer with masters in Gas Turbines and i have a 9 year old Daughter. We have to make our decision in the next 10 days.

Regards,
Gauri


----------

